# Often sick in the night



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Hello.

My pup is sick 1 - 3 times a week in the night. Last night 3am in the morning, I could hear her. It's bile and quite a lot. She's always lively and not showing any illness. 

She's been sick occasionally in the day but that's a different type, basically her meal. I put that down to eating too fast or too much.

I'm thinking of dividing her evening meal, so eating her last meal later and reducing her fast. That would put her on 5 small meals a day because I already split her day ration to reward her crate time.

Do you think this will help? Many thanks.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

I should add that I'm feeding her James Wellbeloved Puppy, turkey and rice. She has always been fed this by me and the breeder. I've attached a photo of the composition. 

Another thing to add is that she was weaned at 3 weeks. The mother had became very ill, suspected retained placenta and was given antibiotics. (puppy safe)


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Bile usually is the sign of being hungry. She may have a growth spurt and needing more food. In terms of gulping, have u tried slow feeder types? We have probably at least 10 different versions of them and both boys get fed from those. Some are not even a a tray or bowl but more balls they have to roll around in their crate or wobblers, so it makes them work and mentally stimulate as well.
In terms of throwing up her food itself, if it is regular, i would consult the vet and possibly consider changing her diet gradually. It may be allergy or just outgrowing puppy food. How old is she now?


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

Her birth date is 23rd June so 5 months and a week.

I've got a wobbler feeder which I use at home in the morning. I'll start using it in the evening too. I'm not too concerned regarding her being sick in the day as it's only happened a few times and is from eating too fast, basically her meal straight back out.

It's the night time vomiting which is becoming a concern. It's always bile and this morning it was a lot. She has her last meal when we get home from work, so quite early, 5ish. I'm thinking that I should divide that meal into two giving the second half at 9pm so to reduce her fasting hours.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Greta, bile...a yellow to greenish foul smelling fluid, should stay in the stomach, so if it's more than a one off thing it could be potentially serious and you should call the vet immediately. Don't fool around with this, make the call and get her in.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

My male had the same problem. His initial feeding schedule was breakfast at 6am, dinner at 5pm, but he would throw up bile early in the morning (somewhere around 4am). 

At the advice of my vet we added an additional smaller meal later in the evening (9pm). That stopped his vomiting immediately. We have not had a problem since, and he will be 7 in January.

If you have no other health concerns for your pup I would give this a try. You should know fairly quickly if it works. If you have other concerns, or it persists, vet visit asap. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I also suggest giving a late night feed. We had this exact same issue with our girl and the night time feed basically cured it. We give her about 1/4 a cup of food right before we go to bed, usually around 10PM.


----------



## Greta (Sep 19, 2018)

I split the evening meal last night, last feed 9pm. She was not sick. I'll continue doing this. 

I have no other concerns regarding her health but I will talk it over with my vet.

Thanks everyone.


----------

